# Has anybody used waste control liquid ?



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi

I have 1gl tank with a baby guppies in it. And it acumulating it waste. Filter and watter changes can not take care of it and I can not use gravel cleaner as it suck fish together with it waste. Anybody have any idea of how to control waste in 1Gl tank. I'm thinking about Haggen Waste control but not sure if it will harm my babbies ?

Thanks


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I recommend removing the gravel. Barebottom is what you want with new fry. You should have no problem keeping it clean once the gravel is gone.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

He's looking for a gravel vac for that small a tank and trying not to lose any fry. He mentioned about having 20fry in there and I assume the female adult is in there as well.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't think those waste control things work. Either way, the waste will still have to be there even if it's in another form. If it reduces the waste of your fish, then it's not natural and I can guarantee you that it will harm your fish.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

As already mentioned, avoid waste reduction products as they usually do not work and will elicit more problems than you anticipated.

The best way to do it, is carefully, with a gravel vacuum. It is not hard to do, especially with baby guppies. I used to gravel vacuum in my 2.5g nano as well as my ADA Mini-S even with baby RCS. 

The easiest thing to do is to place some pantyhose over your gravel vacuum and do it carefully.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Another idea is to DIY your own mini gravel vac. . Go to Petsmart or I think BA has it (but I got mine at Petsmart) and get the 1" clear plastic tubing. If you're at Petsmart it will e in the undergravel filter section.

Buy that then take with you to Home D or Can.T and go to the plumbing area and find a 1" PVC end cap that fits. Also get some tubing about 2x the wideth of the normal airline tubing.

At home measure half or 2/3 the height of your 1gal tank. Then cut the plastic tubing with a hacksaw with that measurement. Drill a hole into the end cap (slightly smaller then the diameter of the tubing) and force 1/4" of the tubing into the end cap.

Now put the end cap on top of the cut plastic tubing. You may want to file some of the rough edges of the plastic tubing where you cut it or use it as is. I've never made this before but I've always had this rolling in the head many times when I think of small tanks. What you just made is a small gravel vaccum. 

The length of the tubing is up to you how long you want it. A protip here, when sucking the gravel on the other side of the tubing where you're draining the water & waste kink/bend the tubing with your fingers to control the water flow 1. so you don't suck the gravel up 2. control the flow so the fry can swim away and not get sucked out.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

BTW the extra plastic tubing you can small thin sponge filters out of them for extra biomedia filtration by sawing off a section of plastic tubing, shoving filter floss or sponge on the bottom end, sticking a airline + air stone on top of the filter floss/sponge, then to top it off put some marbles or pebbles to weigh it down.

That's what I did on one of sponge filters for extra bio filtration and also reused some of that plastic tubing.


----------

